# Pre season workout



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you guys do for any pre season work out? 

Ive been lazy as fuck this summer, been looking for some ideas of what to do.


----------



## Daveed (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe not preseason, but I usually do some other stuff during summer, playing rugby, skate, Mountain Bike ect... doesnt pepare you for shredding like a specific workout but its fun and keeps you goin.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

I got one for you, I posted it in another thread about off season conditioning. It includes free weights and plyometrics. Want it?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I do
..........


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Longboarding is always good

I've read time and time again that for balance type sports, Kettlebells are it, you wouldn't think swinging a bell would hurt you legs, but holy shit two days later your inner thighs are killing, every routine works your abs/core/balance. 

Just youtube Kettlebell Workouts and get back with me in two weeks, dont buy to heavy of one for your first try


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Skateboard, more like old school longboard hippie. Mtn bike when the heat finishes.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I usually skateboard (pool skating) and a bit of bmx and probably going to try and ride some trails on my mtn bike soon. 

Il take a look at the kettlebell workout, thanks.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent ya the routine jml.

Powder, also look into some plyometrics. 

Here's a good source for both the kettleball and plyo:
Weight Training, Exercise Instruction & Kinesiology


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

*Yoga.* Seriously. Get a month or two of yoga in (once or twice a week in between other exercise) leading up to riding season. I do it every year and it helps so much with endurance, core strength, and flexibility - all which are absolute MUSTS when it comes to riding hard.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Rollerblade!


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I've been doing Insanity for a few months as well as jogging. That shit puts you in ridiculous shape.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Go to Aratik USA | Boardsports Training, get one of their training boards and GET AT IT!
Don't see how you can get more snowboarding specific than this.
(Well, skateboarding would be close...)


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> I've been doing Insanity for a few months as well as jogging. That shit puts you in ridiculous shape.


Jogging is insanity, I prefer riding in a cart while swilling cheap bear and hitting little white balls into meth-filled trailer parks. Seems to work...


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

playing hockey works for me. although im usually pretty beat up once the season rolls around


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I spent 2-1/2 years of religiously hitting the gym 3-4 times a week! After about a year off, I have in the last two weeks, been getting _back_ in the gym! I won't go into all the details for my absence, but I wanted to mention that for several months now I have been working at home with a slackline, some stability disks and a couple of balance boards I built!

In the last 9 months, I have lost a great deal of the upper body strength and conditioning I had worked so hard to attain,.. (Not to mention gaining back about 30 lbs!)  _However_! Today I discovered that my Adductor & Abductor's muscles are actually _WAY_ stronger now than they were when I was in the gym regularly!! I worked them on the machines with _much_ heavier weights and with more sets and reps than I could when I was hitting that machine routinely!

Obviously, the Slackline and Balance boards _Really Do Work!!!_ (...and they're fun!) My balance is much better and it appears I have definitely strengthened muscles that routinely got sore as hell after a weekend of riding!! 

I'm looking forward to becoming a "Buttering Fool" this season!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's what I do during off season:
BMX Masters 2010 - Flatland Final - YouTube
It's just a random vid, but you get the point.

chomps, add in some plyometrics with that slackline and you'll drop 30 lbs in no time. I can't preach it enough, plyo plyo plyo makes man a machine! If you want to really get those adds and abds firing do some lateral plyo movements.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Try swimming*

Swimming strengthens the core and endurance.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

If u want to make any exercise burn more just pause for 2 or three seconds as ur half way thru the motion. For those who just want to wearthier snowboard boots all the time do a leg workout with them on, ull feel the difference. Just bring ur boots to the gym no one will think its wierd


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I carry around anywhere between 25 to 40 lbs on each arm multiple times a day. This includes some squats, dead lifts, and shoulder presses. I sprint short distances and usually fall down, and then have to push up anywhere between 25 to 90 lbs on my back, depends if I have 1, 2 , or 3 sets of weights on me. My heart rate and blood flow usually increases dramatically around dinner time and before bed time. I do this workout every day of the week, and multiple times on the weekend.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm no professional but this what seems to work for me....

Strength days:
Squats 5x5
Deadlift 5x5
Overhead Press 5x5
Bench Press 5x5 (Useless but girls like pecks)
Low Row 5x5
Leg Press 5x5
Row for 15min

Cardio days:
Row for 30min
High jump on boxes
Jump down off boxes with weight
Rotational jumps onto boxes
Rotational jumps off of boxes with weight
30 pull ups (various combinations of direction, arms, yadda)
30 push ups (various combinations of legs/arms involved)
5x5 planking exercises with weight
Wind sprints until failure

Schedule looks like this
M,W,F - Strength Days
T,T - Cardio Days
Sat - Activity day (i pick something active to do)
Sun - Free day (if i'm not active I chill out)

I basically carry this schedule year round except that on any given day I may skip because I'll be snowboarding.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Longboarding is pretty sweet. 

But if you want to work out, definitely do squats, lunges, and core exercises. And running. A lot of it.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> Swimming strengthens the core and endurance.


+1 
I've found swimming to improve my endurance even more than running, and you get the added bonus of working your core. Plus I have an indo board, do free weights (on the indo board), and do the elliptical and don’t hold on to anything (works your core/balance).



DaveMcI said:


> For those who just want to wearthier snowboard boots all the time do a leg workout with them on, ull feel the difference. Just bring ur boots to the gym no one will think its wierd


I wear my boots when I work out (at home) - my balance is different with them on. I haven't brought them to the gym . . .


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

DaveMcI said:


> Just bring ur boots to the gym no one will think its wierd


i would do this *just because* it would be weird


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I sat down and thought abit about it the other night and made a rough plan.

kettlebell or something similar to that 2-3 times a week.
Theres plenty of open roads around me so i was going to bike 3 times a week and go hard.
to finish it off some Plyometric Exercises 4-5 times a week since those aren't as time consuming.

Just now I thought of adding a balance board or ball.

Of course I still skate semi often and going to try riding our trails for sure.

How would you guys rate that? I should probably get some flexibility training in as well shouldn't I.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Powder Keg said:


> I sat down and thought abit about it the other night and made a rough plan.
> 
> kettlebell or something similar to that 2-3 times a week.
> Theres plenty of open roads around me so i was going to bike 3 times a week and go hard.
> ...


Sounds good! What plyo exercises were you looking at?
Yoga for flexibility.  Look into the Runner's Pose, Crescent Pose, Warrior One, Warrior Two and Reverse Warrior. Connect them all and do it for about 30 mintues.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I would love to see pics of u guys a the gym with snbrd boots on. If u guys do it ill deff rock my 32's and bang out sum squats at the swole hole with a pic to prove it


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

you wont go in totally geared up like your about to shred the mountain and do bi curls in the squat rack:bowdown:


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

sleightofmind said:


> Sounds good! What plyo exercises were you looking at?
> Yoga for flexibility.  Look into the Runner's Pose, Crescent Pose, Warrior One, Warrior Two and Reverse Warrior. Connect them all and do it for about 30 mintues.


Im not too sure now i am still looking at it. Going to ask a person who knows more about this tomorrow, preferably something i can do at home (HURAH for being antisocial haha).


hmmm yoga.... it would probably do a lot of good for me flexibility and strength wise. Il take a look into that.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Powder Keg said:


> Im not too sure now i am still looking at it. Going to ask a person who knows more about this tomorrow, preferably something i can do at home (HURAH for being antisocial haha).
> 
> 
> hmmm yoga.... it would probably do a lot of good for me flexibility and strength wise. Il take a look into that.


I'll give you a leg routine right now, no reason to see anyone.  You're going to want to do just more than legs though. Do pushups; wide arm, normal and diamond push-ups til you can't push anymore (do these on nonleg days, every 48 hours). Get an ab roller, they are like 8$, use it til you can't anymore. Also find someplace (tree branch) to do some pull-ups (5 sets of as many as you can).

Legs (google the names if unsure):
Jump Squats
Lateral Bound
Lunges
Step Ups
Calf Raises
Jump Rope

Each time you do this routine (every 2-3 days), you're going to want to push yourself until you feel as though you're going to throw up. Set a total rep goal, like 300 for starters. End or begin with the jump rope, 15mins+.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Biking....
whether i'm hitting technical singletrack on my mountain bike
....
or hitting the road on my road bike
...
or somewhere in between with my cyclocross bike


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Check out P90X or P90X-2. No joke!

I did crossfit last year and highly recommend it, but I'm having a hard time getting to the gym on time for the start of my box's workouts and being late in crossfit is very bad.

I've started P90X and it's core and leg works outs are serious. I think I'm going to be in better shape this year than last year when I was doing crossfit! 

The upside to P90X is that it's minimal gear investment (pull up bar, two dumb bells and/or bands and a yoga mat) allows you to get going for low cost. I love crossfit but I don't have room or money for a full squat rack like I would love to have. 

P90X covers Plyometric, Yoga and serious leg strength routines. Check it out and commit.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Brainwashed said:


> Check out P90X or P90X-2. No joke!
> 
> I did crossfit last year and highly recommend it, but I'm having a hard time getting to the gym on time for the start of my box's workouts and being late in crossfit is very bad.
> 
> ...


As soon as I buy a house I'm buying a power rack.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

binarypie said:


> As soon as I buy a house I'm buying a power rack.


I have a full garage but with dirt bikes and three kids worth of summer riding toys it's getting full - might be time to re-prioritize. 

I'm thinking of unloading the treadmill in there but my wife actually uses it. :thumbsdown: 

I'm jealous. I'm toying with selling stuff to get a power rack in the garage. Legs stregth training and plyometrics with kettle bell work is astoundingly effective for snowboarding.

That said though P90X is pretty kick ass. I feel like I'm on an infomercial or something... but that or the newer Insanity DVD's are incredible if you don't have the weights or room for them.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Powder Keg said:


> I sat down and thought abit about it the other night and made a rough plan.
> 
> kettlebell or something similar to that 2-3 times a week.
> Theres plenty of open roads around me so i was going to bike 3 times a week and go hard.
> ...



Don't forget rest days, that's when the muscles actually repair and strengthen.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've gotten really into off-road scooters and pogo.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I've gotten really into off-road scooters and pogo.


This?










Or this?










Or this?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Skateboarding and heading to the freezer for more ice cream.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I do a lot of squats (front & back), cleans, deadlifts, and some snatching. Then do crossfit like stuff for about 10 minutes 2-3 times a week. As the season gets closer I extend the cardiovascular stuff, but honestly the squating always seems to make the biggest difference.


----------

